# G DA CUBER's progression thread - sub 30 in 3x3



## G DA CUBER (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi, I'm aiming for sub-30 on 3x3

These are my PBs/Globals/Mains/ Methods.

2x2: 2.39 single, 4.51 average sub-6/Gan 251 M Leap/Ortega
3x3: 19.47 single/sub-35/Xman Tornado V2/Beginner CFOP
Pyraminx: idk- don't do averages or solves that often
Skewb: same as Pyraminx (I really enjoy Skoib)

Any tips for sub-30 on 3x3 without learning too many algs?
Also, Tips For sub-5 on 2x2 with Ortega?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 17, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> Any tips for sub-30 on 3x3 without learning too many algs?
> Also, Tips For sub-5 on 2x2 with ortega?


Good luck on your progress!

I might as well give a couple tips here.

1. 3x3 sub-30:
-It seems like you already know 4LLL, but if you don't, learn that; it's not very many algs
From there you can start improving at cross and F2L:
-You need to work on planning out your whole cross in inspection. If it's difficult at first, try planning just 3 pieces and once you've done that you can try all 4. If you can plan your cross in inspection you should be able to do it with your eyes closed - which is a practice drill I did when I was learning this.
-For F2L, if you haven't already, learn intuitive F2L; many cubing yt channels have videos on this. Go through a lot of solves slowly trying to be as efficient as possible with pairing up your pieces, and if you notice any inefficiencies try to work out what you could do better.
You should, although you don't want to learn too many algs, if you haven't already, make a start on full PLL too.

2. Sub-5 2x2 w/ ortega
-Make sure you can do all of your OLLs and PBLs fast, if there are some outliers consider choosing another alg or drilling them.
-Ortega is a 3-look method, but for sub-5 you really want to try to turn it into a 2-look method. In inspection, as well as your face, track the U-layer stickers of 3 U-layer pieces to predict what OLL case you will get. With practice you should be able to do layer + OLL without pausing. From there all you need to do is recognise and execute PBL.

Hope this helps somewhat, there are obviously more things you can do but this is ju


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 17, 2022)

thx.

Also, I know intuitive F2L but not good at it. 
btw, I know keyhole and use it for 3 slots, then I do intuitive F2L for the last slot


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 17, 2022)

PB Ao12!



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-17
avg of 12: 5.78

Time List:
1. (4.83) U' R' U F R2 U' R U' F2 
2. 5.87 R F R F' U F' U R' F2 
3. 5.74 R U2 R' F2 U R U' F2 U' 
4. 5.77 U F2 R2 U R U2 F2 U' R2 
5. 5.40 R2 F' U' F R2 F' R F2 R2 
6. 5.72 R2 F' R' F R' U R F' U2 
7. 5.65 U2 F' U' F R' U F2 R F' 
8. 5.89 U2 F2 R' U R' U F2 U R2 
9. 6.74 U2 R2 F R U2 F' R U R2 
10. 5.58 U2 R' U R' F U F' U R2 
11. 5.48 F U' F' U F U' F2 R U' 
12. (7.66) F' R2 F R2 U' R' F2 R F


----------



## gsingh (Oct 18, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> thx.
> 
> Also, I know intuitive F2L but not good at it.
> btw, I know keyhole and use it for 3 slots, then I do intuitive F2L for the last slot


That is definitely not recommended. You should use intuitive f2l for all 4 slots, and maybe do some keyhole if a nice case pop's up.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 18, 2022)

ok ill try


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 18, 2022)

PB AO5 on the weekly comp!


1. 4.35 
2. 2.95
3. 5.69
4. 4.50
5. 6.36
4.85 Average of 5


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 29, 2022)

27.72 average! First sub-30!

Time List:
1. 29.05 B U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 R' U L' B' F2 D 
2. 25.27 F R L' F' D' R2 L B' R U2 R' F2 D2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R L2 F 
3. 22.37 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' L' D2 B2 D' B D2 L2 D' 
4. 33.11 R' F2 L F R' U' R L D' B2 L2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 
5. 28.83 F U2 L U' F D' F' R2 F D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 R'


----------



## G DA CUBER (Dec 30, 2022)

I haven't posted for a loooong time but ill try and keep it regular

I am going here. I'm competing in skewb, 3x3 and 2x2.

Nice average getting ready for the comp. (2x2)
Average: 6.04 (σ = 0.43)
Mean: 6.06

Time List:
1. 5.54 U2 R' U' F' U R2 F' R F' R' 
2. 6.48 F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R U' F 
3. 6.62 R' F R' U F' U2 F2 U' F 
4. 6.02 R' U2 R F2 R U2 F' U2 F2 
5. 5.63 U' F2 U' F' R2 U F' R F U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> I haven't posted for a loooong time but ill try and keep it regular
> 
> I am going here. I'm competing in skewb, 3x3 and 2x2.
> 
> ...


Ah yes the ao4


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> I haven't posted for a loooong time but ill try and keep it regular
> 
> I am going here. I'm competing in skewb, 3x3 and 2x2.
> 
> ...



A classic Mo4


----------



## G DA CUBER (Dec 30, 2022)

what Mo4?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> what Mo4?



The one you had before you edited your post. We were simply satirizing your mistake


----------



## G DA CUBER (Dec 30, 2022)

ProStar said:


> The one you had before you edited your post. We were simply satirizing your mistake


I edited it as a joke


G DA CUBER said:


> what Mo4?


Also a joke


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 1, 2023)

PB SINGLE FULL STEP for 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
single: 19.47

Time List:
1. 19.47 L2 U' D2 B' L2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D L U' F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

G DA CUBER said:


> PB SINGLE FULL STEP for 3x3
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
> single: 19.47
> ...


first sub 20?


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 1, 2023)

Yeah


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm going to a comp tomorrow!
here

Mainly practising 2x2.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

G DA CUBER said:


> Hi, I'm aiming for sub-30 on 3x3
> 
> These are my PBs/Globals/Mains/ Methods.
> 
> ...


so ur better than me in 2x2 but im a bit better than you in 3x3. a tip for sub 30 is to learn a bit of the full pll algs, such as the a and j perms, maybe even the f perm. and do f2l slowly so you can think of better solutions (im also gonna do that).


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

Do you know any easy F-Perms? I'm bad at learning algs


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

G DA CUBER said:


> Do you know any easy F-Perms? I'm bad at learning algs


you basically have to do a few moves then t perm then some few moves again

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks!


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

I've learnt an Ortega-Guimond hybrid method I found myself. I've used the method this whole time. 

( Solve side with opposite colours, OLL, Separation, PBL )


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

PB Ao5!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-06
avg of 5: 4.51

Time List:
1. 4.69 U R2 F2 U' F U R' F2 U' 
2. 4.70 U R U' F' U F' R F' R' 
3. (5.26) R' U2 F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U' 
4. 4.15 F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U F2 U' 
5. (3.69) U' F2 U R F2 U' F' R' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

G DA CUBER said:


> I've learnt an Ortega-Guimond hybrid method I found myself. I've used the method this whole time.
> 
> ( Solve side with opposite colours, OLL, Separation, PBL )


Lol i don't think it's a good idea, building face, oll, pbl is better but if it works for you then whatever


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 6, 2023)

To improve at Ortega, the best idea is to try and predict OLL in inspection and PBL while doing OLL. I also struggle with this, but it helps a lot when I do succeed!

For 3x3, I would suggest learning full PLL, but if you don't want to, 4LLL. Full OLL is not necessary. Some level of look-ahead in F2L is necessary to be sub-30.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> Look-ahead in F2L is necessary to be sub-30.


nah


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 6, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> nah


I changed it. I meant at some level. You can't pause for three seconds every pair and still be sub-30.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 6, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Lol i don't think it's a good idea, building face, oll, pbl is better but if it works for you then whatever


It helps me predict OLL because the side is easier.
Also, It takes a tiny bit of time to recognize Separation.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 7, 2023)

Comp today, wish me luck!


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

G DA CUBER said:


> Comp today, wish me luck!


Good luck
What's ur WCA name?


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

d--- said:


> Good luck
> What's ur WCA name?


Sorry if thats private then don't worry


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 7, 2023)

Giulio Nandor Farina | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 7, 2023)

G DA CUBER said:


> PB Ao5!!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-06
> avg of 5: 4.51
> ...


Nice yo, what is your next goal?


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 7, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice yo, what is your next goal?


Sub-5 Global


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 7, 2023)

Day 1 of Comp summary.

21st in 1st round. Got a new PB single and average in that round. (2.39 and 4.44).
2nd round, it was top 40 to finals and I made 41st. 

Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 7, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> I changed it. I meant at some level. You can't pause for three seconds every pair and still be sub-30.


You can.

2 second cross

1.5 seconds/pair + 3 second pause = 4.5 seconds/pair
4.5x4=~18 seconds F2L

5 second OLL

5 second PLL

= 30 seconds.


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

Noooooooo so close


----------



## G DA CUBER (Jan 7, 2023)

d--- said:


> Noooooooo so close


There's always tomorrow


----------



## G DA CUBER (Sunday at 4:10 PM)

Day 2, fine. 
I had Skewb and 3x3 and didn't make 2nd round (not good a skoib).
In 3x3 I made second round but didn't make Finals. My friend did though.

Still enjoyed it, Hopefully going to Wiltshire Spring!


----------



## tom0989123 (Sunday at 4:20 PM)

G DA CUBER said:


> Hi, I'm aiming for sub-30 on 3x3
> 
> These are my PBs/Globals/Mains/ Methods.
> 
> ...


ok I can help you get from 30 down to an average of 20.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Sunday at 4:25 PM)

In the comp I got a 20 average but I would really like that to be my Global. I would REALLY like help.


----------



## tom0989123 (Sunday at 4:35 PM)

G DA CUBER said:


> Hi, I'm aiming for sub-30 on 3x3
> 
> These are my PBs/Globals/Mains/ Methods.
> 
> ...





G DA CUBER said:


> Hi, I'm aiming for sub-30 on 3x3
> 
> These are my PBs/Globals/Mains/ Methods.
> 
> ...


bearing in mind I only know 14 algorithms.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Sunday at 4:56 PM)

doesn't matter, I'm trying to do it with minimal algs.


----------



## tom0989123 (Sunday at 6:20 PM)

ye I know and I only know 13 14 algs


----------



## G DA CUBER (Sunday at 6:31 PM)

Are u going to help or not


----------



## tom0989123 (Sunday at 7:27 PM)

do you want it?


----------



## G DA CUBER (Sunday at 8:24 PM)

ye, sorry for being mean


----------



## Garf (Sunday at 10:19 PM)

G DA CUBER said:


> ye, sorry for being mean


I could help. For sub-20, you should really be starting to learn full PLL and start making your intuitive solutions for F2L a bit better. Also, the cross needs to be faster, have good fingertricks, and start to lookahead.


----------



## tom0989123 (Tuesday at 6:51 PM)

G DA CUBER said:


> ye, sorry for being mean


know worries.


----------



## tom0989123 (Tuesday at 6:56 PM)

G DA CUBER said:


> ye, sorry for being mean


I don' t know any look ahead or full OLL or full PLL and I'm averaging 20 seconds sooo....


----------



## G DA CUBER (Tuesday at 8:51 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> I don' t know any look ahead or full OLL or full PLL and I'm averaging 20 seconds sooo....


Any tips for cross? Also, don't send me a Youtube link, I'm not allowed to watch it.


----------



## Garf (Tuesday at 9:23 PM)

G DA CUBER said:


> Any tips for cross? Also, don't send me a Youtube link, I'm not allowed to watch it.


I got you.
1. Make sure you are solving the cross on the bottom.
2. Make sure you take care of bad pieces first before solving good pieces.
3. Know your color scheme.
4. 7-8 moves for the cross on average.


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 10:06 PM)

No more than 8
All crosses can be solved in 8 or less


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 8:00 AM)

G DA CUBER said:


> Any tips for cross? Also, don't send me a Youtube link, I'm not allowed to watch it.


what Garf said


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 8:19 AM)

I find the most important/common OLL cases are, 

(R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R')

(F R' F' r U R U' r')

(F R' F R U R U' R')

(R U R' U R U2')

(L' U' L U' L' U2' L) 

(R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) 

their all the OLL algs I currently know.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Wednesday at 8:24 AM)

Thanks a lot! I know all those OLLs, I use 4LLL and a few other randoms OLLs as well.

Also, any tips for learning PLL?


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 8:26 AM)

G DA CUBER said:


> Thanks a lot! I know all those OLLs, I use 4LLL and a few other randoms OLLs as well.
> 
> Also, any tips for learning PLL?


ye im working on it you will have it in a min.


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 8:30 AM)

and the most important /common PLL cases are,

(M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)

( R U R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' )

( l U R D2 R'U R D2' R2)


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 8:31 AM)

I love the fact that I'm like your youtube.


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 8:32 AM)

got to go now I hope this helps.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Wednesday at 12:26 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> got to go now I hope this helps.


try posting everything in 2 posts most


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 1:53 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> try posting everything in 2 posts most


right ok


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 1:53 PM)

I'm back!


----------



## Arcanist (Wednesday at 3:34 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> I'm back!


look man, please stop spamming messages in threads


tom0989123 said:


> ye I know and I only know 13 14 algs





tom0989123 said:


> ok I can help you get from 30 down to an average of 20.





tom0989123 said:


> bearing in mind I only know 14 algorithms.





tom0989123 said:


> do you want it?





tom0989123 said:


> know worries.





tom0989123 said:


> got to go now I hope this helps.


this is too much


----------



## Garf (Wednesday at 3:41 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> and the most important /common PLL cases are,
> 
> (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)
> 
> ...


For the second alg, R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' is better, as the fingertricks are better. What you literally said was the reverse of the J-Perm.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Wednesday at 3:50 PM)

Thanks a lot everyone and @tom0989123 yea you are kinda like my Youtube


----------



## tom0989123 (Wednesday at 7:14 PM)

Arcanist said:


> look man, please stop spamming messages in threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G DA CUBER (Yesterday at 4:54 PM)

I won't be posting for a while as I'm ill. Hopefully cubing when I get better!


----------



## tom0989123 (Yesterday at 6:36 PM)

G DA CUBER said:


> I won't be posting for a while as I'm ill. Hopefully cubing when I get better!


-O- no I hope you get well soon!


----------

